# FREE grain weevils



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have two 5 litre grain weevil cultures.

If anybody wants a scoop full to start thier own culture just get in touch and then come and pick them up.

Post code is OX15


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

That's very kind of you.:no1:


I'm not after any. Just wanted to comment on your kindness


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Ditto... I'd like some but too far away.. :-(

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have to work away from home this weekend. 
If there is no other interest by next week then i will consider packaging some up and posting them.

I have no idea how much the postage will be.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you let me know the best way to keep these long term? Or a good crescent you have used.
Thanks


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

ukgeckos said:


> Can you let me know the best way to keep these long term? Or a good crescent you have used.
> Thanks


Hi

I use a 5 litre plastic container

I have drilled a big hole in the lid and then covered the hole with fly proof mesh ( the same stuff that they use when building a frog vivarium )
Alternatively you could use any big container that you can stretch a J cloth over instead of a lid.

I put organic wheat grain in there, it costs a few quid for 1kg on ebay.

Then i add the grain weevils.

They will live on the wheat grain and lay eggs on the grains as well

Keep the whole thing warm and dry.

After a few weeks you will see weevils climbing up the sides of the container.
This is when you know if your lid is good enough ! Every weevil thinks that he is Harry Houdini and will escape if he can.

To harvest the weevils some people just scrunch up a piece of tissue paper and place it on top of the wheat grain, after a few minutes it will be crawling with weevils.

I use the cardboard tube from the inside of a toilet roll.
I cut each tube into three pieces and put them on top of the grains.
The weevils climb onto the cardboard and you just pick them up and knock them off of the tube into a container ready for dusting with vitamin powder.
This is the only problem i have with them. When i dust them with calcium i then strain them off through a plastic tea strainer. The little buggers will NOT let go of the tea strainer !

Sometimes i have to shake the culture a bit to wake the weevils up before they climb onto the cardboard tubes.

It really is the easiest live food to culture up.
Just keep it bone dry and warm and the weevils do the rest.


When i think that all of the wheat grains have been used up ( you can see a hole in each and every one of them and there will be a fine powder dropping to the bottom of the container ) i just split the contents into to two containers ( leaving behind as much of the fine powder as i can ) and add more wheat grain to each new culture. This way you will still be harvesting the weevils and won't have to wait for weeks for them to start breeding.


I hope this helps.

cheers
gibbo


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, what's sort of size are these? What are they good feeders for? Thanks


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, what's sort of size are these? What are they good feeders for? Thanks


I have only used them to feed dart frogs 

I used to use bean weevils that are slightly larger than these, but they were too big for my small frogs.
When i gave the bean weevils away to a shop they used then to feed spiderlings.

The bean weevils are sized about half way between melanogaster and hydei flies

I hope this helps


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to see if you still have any of these? And if you would be willing to post them?


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

We don't have a post office in the village and i just don't have the time to package them up etc.

sorry


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, do you know of any where else that sells them?


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dartfrog - Livefoods


----------

